# Updated My Workshop



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

After repainting the basement, I finally got my train shop back together.

 

As part of the overhaul, a TV set and a new beer fridge have been added.

 

After returning from the East Coast Large Scale Train Show, I should be able to get a few of my backlogged projects done. 

To view the updated article on The Workshop on our club web site, just click on the link.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Frame that photo, buddy. It ain't gonna be that clean for long.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

As posted on the AC site... 

That can't be a workshop.... Looks more like a hospital room... Nah... that's no workshop. 

Whoops, I saw a train on the desk. Maybe it's a "clean room" experiment....   

Very nice, Paul...  
__________________


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

My desk at work had 2 monitors, 3 keyboards and 3 mice and was always covered with manuals open to different pages, listings of 2 or 3 programs I was working on as well as a family photo, a couple of cola cans/cups/bottles, bags of chips/cookies/cupcakes and two Thomas the Tank engines on the overshelf in front of the other mainframe computer manuals. The other groups boss's office was across the aisle from my cubical. He would stop, look at my desk and go; "tch, tch, tch... messy messy messy." and walk away. 

One day he stopped and said, "You know that a cluttered desk is the sign of a cluttered mind." 

I leaned back to see into his office where his desk was absolutely devoid of any thing at all... even his phone was in a drawer. What else could I say? 

"Well, that may be true, but then what is an empty desk a sign of?" 

My cubical mate wasn't there at the time, but the snickers from the adjoining cells was very satisfying!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

THAT's a clean room....


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Those of us who know Paul and have worked with him know that he is very orderly and neat. His shop always looks like that. Most of us including yours truely are used to working in a somewhat messier environment.

From my perspective, it is a pleasure to work in a shop that is spacious, well lit, and where everything is close at hand and easily found.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Instead of a parental lock on this subject, I need a spousal lock out. 

No way should Ms. dawg see this. Shad, I need to block this thread. 

Craig


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with a clean and tidy shop. Mine is alway that way and it makes it easy to get started on a project.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Paul on a great looking workshop. Mine started out very neat, but then turned into something looking more like 
the backshop of a roundhouse! lol Mty problem is I need more and more room. 
Monte


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Paul, I see that you have space... very nice ... 

I need space and I am about to get divorced.... 

No pity from the CFO who has yet to examine the books...









gg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I see you have your work desks on Wheels. Good Idea

Which desk do you spent the morst time at? The one at the window or the one with the Train on it?

I built my new work bench against the window.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi JJ!

All my work shop equipment is on casters. This allows the desk to be used as an extension to the work table by rolling it along side, as they are both the same height. I can also move the work table to the center of room so that two people can work on a project. The work stations can also be rolled out of the shop to sweep up any mess I make, or to repaint the floor. 










I spend most of my time at the work table along the wall. That’s where I do my battery power and radio control conversions as it has the largest work area (2.5 x 5 feet), and all my frequently used tools are stored underneath. I tried placing the table in front of the window, but it’s too wide to reach the window easily to open and close it.

The desk is used for reading, planning, charging batteries and making coffee for guests.


----------



## 78ths (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Paul
I can't believe how clean your work area is. Great idea keeping everything on wheels.  Guess I better start cleaning my workshop maybe then I'll find that tool I need.  cheers Ferd


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Paul Norton on 03/22/2009 10:32 PM

Hi JJ!

All my work shop equipment is on casters. This allows the desk to be used as an extension to the work table by rolling it along side, as they are both the same height. I can also move the work table to the center of room so that two people can work on a project. The work stations can also be rolled out of the shop to sweep up any mess I make, or to repaint the floor. 










I spend most of my time at the work table along the wall. That’s where I do my battery power and radio control conversions as it has the largest work area (2.5 x 5 feet), and all my frequently used tools are stored underneath. I tried placing the table in front of the window, but it’s too wide to reach the window easily to open and close it.

The desk is used for reading, planning, charging batteries and making coffee for guests.


Coffee for Guest? Hmmmm To bad my pasport has expired.


----------

